# What species are these?



## Michaels (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't have bees yet. I have purchased my equipment and plan on starting in the spring. In the meantime I setup a feeder in the backyard so I could observe the local bees. Now I've had these much smaller nearly all black bees show up as well as the normal bees. My question is what species are these. I got a couple of pictures but I don't know how to post them.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Your open feeding honey or sugar syrup for observation? Certainly open feeding honey would not be recommended. I'm glad you don't live next to my bee yards.


----------



## Michaels (Aug 4, 2015)

Sugar syrup


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

There are over 20,000 species of bees. Hope you figure out how to downsize them pics and post them. I'm clueless on doing that myself. If this forum would support tapatalk...that app automatically downsizes pics to fit.


----------

